# Any Thoughts on AMOUR G?



## Shnoonie (14 March 2013)

What do people think of the stallion Amour G? and do we have any foal pictures?


----------



## HBM1 (14 March 2013)

Not a coloured fan but there is something very special about him. He has a great personality..a great owner who encourages him to be a horse as well. I have seen one of his foals in the flesh and he was lovely..had a lot of spirit and really needed another


----------



## HBM1 (14 March 2013)

Dang phone! ..another foal to play with...ask his owner for photos of her own by him...they are lovely.


----------



## attheponies (14 March 2013)

I like him and a friend has bred a lovely chestnut foal by him to her mare.


----------



## Spiderman (15 March 2013)

Thank you for your interest in Amour G.

Of course I am slightly biased but I can say hand on heart, that this horse makes me smile every day and that I am very proud of him, his achievements and of his foals.
His eldest are three this year so will be starting under saddle shortly. 
I am limited to what I can say about him here but if you have any questions, no matter how trivial, please message me. 
To find more details Google his name and you should find our website where he has his own page including lots of photos and some videos. There is also a page showing a selection of his foals to date together with details of the type of mare they are out of. Amour G also has his own page on Facebook which is updated regularly with photos and videos galore.
He is attracting a wide variety of lovely mares including event and dressage mares.
I think without exception, he has passed on his paces, personality and amazing shoulder and length of rein. Several owners have been so pleased with their foals that they have put their mares back in foal to Amour G for another one!


----------



## Delicious_D (15 March 2013)

I love him so much my mare is booked into him for her next seaon . Shes my mare for life and i only plan of breeding foals for myself so you can understand how special i want to make these foals.

His breeding is impecible, his temprament to die for and with fab competition results he is everything i was looking for.


----------



## henryhorn (15 March 2013)

Yes, I watched him under saddle at the Stallion Showcase and he impressed me hugely.
He is light on his feet like a cat with a good length of stride, he's proved himself in competition and will I believe end up doing Grand Prix in time. 
His jump is powerful and when I met him afterwards in his box was friendly with perfect manners. He is actually more substantial in the flesh than his pics show, and he has good feet, something incredibly important in a stallion.
I have seen some foal pics around, try googling and they should come up.


----------



## Delicious_D (15 March 2013)

Can i just add how wonderful the owner is? For a first time breeder i have been a bit OCD about making sure everything is right and she has answered every question and takes a lot of time to help me with any querries. He comes with a live foal guarentee which was important to me as breeding is an expensive hobby and no one knows why might happen one day.


----------



## carthorse (15 March 2013)

He has a well deserved large fan club.


----------



## Mel1 (17 March 2013)

I have seen him in the flesh at Addington this year and he is truely special!
lots of expression, great temperament and absolutely stunning
his canter is also brilliant which is why I am interested but I cant decide between him and another more proven dutch stallion by Ferro...


----------



## Alexart (17 March 2013)

I'm not a warmblood fan but i like him, and have sent several folks off to google him when looking at a stally to produce a barock pinto!


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2013)

henryhorn said:



			Yes, .......

He is light on his feet like a cat with a good length of stride, he's proved himself in competition and will I believe end up doing Grand Prix in time. 
His jump is powerful .... He is actually more substantial in the flesh than his pics show, and he has good feet, something *incredibly important* in a stallion.

.......
		
Click to expand...

I really,  REALLY don't "do" coloured horses.........  but if I did,  then I would replace my specs.  That horse is good enough for others to ignore his colour.  That isn't a back-handed compliment,  because he's a proper horse,  in my view.  If I wanted colour,  and if I had a mare to suit him,  then I wouldn't think twice.  He's SUCH a handsome man!

Alec.


----------



## honeybeex (17 March 2013)

I worked with one of his first colts for 2 years, he was an absolute pleasure to handle, amazing movement and such a lovely temprement. From what I know everyone comments on Amour G babies having the same attitude to life!

If I had a mare and wanted to breed Amour G is one I'd seriously consider


----------



## foxy1 (17 March 2013)

I have never seen him in the flesh, but a friend saw him and said he completely knocked her socks off, and that he is far far nicer in person than he appears in photo's, she really raved about him. And she's not a coloured horse person either.


----------



## koeffee (17 March 2013)

I saw him this year and regardless of colour he is the complete package for dressage, really is a beautiful horse.


----------



## rowy (18 March 2013)

Wish I had a mare good enough to breed to him. Would love an Amour G baby! And they pretty much never come on the market


----------



## Foxfolly (18 March 2013)

I saw him at the BWBS grading at Hartpury which was a few years ago now, and when he came in the arena for the loose jumping he just had that wow factor, he is now proving himself and I would happily breed something to him if I had the right mare.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I really,  REALLY don't "do" coloured horses.........  but if I did,  then I would replace my specs.  That horse is good enough for others to ignore his colour.  That isn't a back-handed compliment,  because he's a proper horse,  in my view.  If I wanted colour,  and if I had a mare to suit him,  then I wouldn't think twice.  He's SUCH a handsome man!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I so agree with you there, I can forgive him his colour as he is so stunning!


----------



## MillionDollar (18 March 2013)

Love him  And I truely think he'll go all the way to GP in dressage.


----------



## silverghost (18 March 2013)

He has the X factor on every level. I have met him & some of his foals. I wouldn't hesitate if I was to breed, he'd be top of my list!


----------



## zizz (18 March 2013)

Shnoonie said:



			What do people think of the stallion Amour G? and do we have any foal pictures?
		
Click to expand...

This is my filly out of my old arab mare. I wanted something to add height and bone and I wanted a filly to carry on the damline (my mother bred the mare) and a coloured would be a bonus! Unfortunately she was a tiny foal, but the mare hadn't been bred for 8 years previously (two out of three aint bad!). Excellent fertility - the mare was 19 when she was inseminated and took first time despite having a wonky uteris with cysts and needing oxytocin as she was retaining fluid.

As a foal;





















As a 2yo last summer;


----------



## Delicious_D (18 March 2013)

Lovely 2 year old. 

My mare is being inseminted on her next season (watch this space!) with plans to go back a second time.


----------



## EstherYoung (19 March 2013)

Zizz your filly is stunning


----------



## joeanne (20 March 2013)

There are three stallions that I wish to god I had a mare good enough to put to.
Amour G is bang at the top.
Like him immensely.


----------



## Delicious_D (20 March 2013)

There are four stallions i love (well, 5 but i dont think the 5th would be a good match for my mare),
1) Amour G
2) Bubble Up
3) Legrande
4) Trevelier Decanter
5) Avanti Amerous Archie


We are very lucky in this country to have some top class stallions available to us.


----------



## joeanne (20 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			There are four stallions i love (well, 5 but i dont think the 5th would be a good match for my mare),
1) Amour G
2) Bubble Up
3) Legrande
4) Trevelier Decanter
5) Avanti Amerous Archie


We are very lucky in this country to have some top class stallions available to us.
		
Click to expand...

Exceptional taste you have Mrs!
1)Amour G
2)Legrande
3) H Tobago

I also very very much like Avanti Amourous Archie!
I also who had Tam? I really did like that young horse.


----------



## Toast (20 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			There are four stallions i love (well, 5 but i dont think the 5th would be a good match for my mare),
1) Amour G
2) Bubble Up
3) Legrande
4) Trevelier Decanter
5) Avanti Amerous Archie


We are very lucky in this country to have some top class stallions available to us.
		
Click to expand...

 A Delicia/Legrande foal would be really special.... PLEASE do this next year, and have a filly... so i can buy it


----------



## Delicious_D (20 March 2013)

joeanne said:



			Exceptional taste you have Mrs!
1)Amour G
2)Legrande
3) H Tobago

I also very very much like Avanti Amourous Archie!
I also who had Tam? I really did like that young horse.
		
Click to expand...

I love h tobago but dee doesnt need anymore 'blood' in her. I wish i had a mare suitable because he's a stunning boy. 

Thankies on the taste, what can i say, we have some utterly gorgeous stallions in this country, good enough to rival the continent i think.



Toast said:



			A Delicia/Legrande foal would be really special.... PLEASE do this next year, and have a filly... so i can buy it 

Click to expand...

Legrande is lush! Ideal, i would like 2 by Amour G and a legrande....possibly looking into ET next year  but its all very early days


----------



## Flyingbuck (21 March 2013)

Always liked him - more so when I realised he had double first premiums from BEF - just getting the right mare of mine at the right time.


----------



## eventrider23 (21 March 2013)

joeanne said:



			Exceptional taste you have Mrs!
1)Amour G
2)Legrande
3) H Tobago

I also very very much like Avanti Amourous Archie!
I also who had Tam? I really did like that young horse.
		
Click to expand...

Awww Joanne!!  That's me....Tam Tam was my baby boy. He was a star!  Am lucky to have his lovely daughter to carry him on and another filly by his sire El Thuder last year.  None are him though as he was one in a billion.

Everyone's choices are certainly lovely with only one drool worthy boy left in my mind...Craig...I will have one by him one day!

Zizz - your filly was a gorgeous foal but my god has she matured into a GORGEOUS 2yr old!!!!  So lucky!


----------



## Shnoonie (21 March 2013)

Watch this space... hopefully we will have a foal from him next year... sending the paperwork off tomorrow!


----------



## Spiderman (23 April 2013)

May I say just how overwhelmed I have been with everyone's comments about Amour G. Some of you may know the story but for those who don't, I bought him as a 2 week old foal from a photo and tiny video clip seen on the internet. I couldn't get to see him quickly as he was about 5 hours away from here so I just went with a gut instinct. I call it my mid life crisis! Anyway, I have to say it is a decision that I have regretted not once and that he has turned out to be everything I hoped he'd be and more.
This years foals are starting to arrive and are stunning. Unfortunately I am not allowed to post photos of them on here but they are on Amour G's facebook page and I will update his website soon to include them.


----------



## Sportznight (23 April 2013)

Spiderman said:



			May I say just how overwhelmed I have been with everyone's comments about Amour G. Some of you may know the story but for those who don't, I bought him as a 2 week old foal from a photo and tiny video clip seen on the internet. I couldn't get to see him quickly as he was about 5 hours away from here so I just went with a gut instinct. I call it my mid life crisis! Anyway, I have to say it is a decision that I have regretted not once and that he has turned out to be everything I hoped he'd be and more.
This years foals are starting to arrive and are stunning. Unfortunately I am not allowed to post photos of them on here but they are on Amour G's facebook page and I will update his website soon to include them.
		
Click to expand...

They are all well founded comments P!  He is a real credit to you!


----------



## dingle12 (23 April 2013)

eventrider23 said:



			Awww Joanne!!  That's me....Tam Tam was my baby boy. He was a star!  Am lucky to have his lovely daughter to carry him on and another filly by his sire El Thuder last year.  None are him though as he was one in a billion.

Everyone's choices are certainly lovely with only one drool worthy boy left in my mind...Craig...I will have one by him one day!

Zizz - your filly was a gorgeous foal but my god has she matured into a GORGEOUS 2yr old!!!!  So lucky!
		
Click to expand...

Eventrider do you still have your coloured in your aviator pic? If so have you any latest photos?


----------



## eventrider23 (23 April 2013)

Dingle - no sorry I don't. Keep meaning to change the avatar. That was my gorgeous Saffy who is by Sempers Spirit and out of a Welsh mare. I sold Saf as a 2 yr old and whilst I don't have any piccies here all I have had is race reviews. She is, I believe, going in foal to Handels Classic this year and then being produced afterwards as a jumper as she has wowed everyone with her paces and loose jump.


----------



## eventrider23 (23 April 2013)

That should say 'rave' reviews not race but phone won't let me edit it.


----------



## dingle12 (23 April 2013)

That's it saffy I couldn't remember hr name, nice that your still in touch.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 April 2013)

zizz said:








Click to expand...

Beautiful filly OP.


----------



## eventrider23 (23 April 2013)

Dingle12 - It's one of my things that I like to stay connected with any of my homebreds and have so far been lucky enough that all their owners have kept me posted on them.


----------



## aregona (24 April 2013)

Ok, so now you guys have thrown a spanner in the works. I'm in the process of looking for a stallion to go with my event mare. She's 16.3hh and by Mayhill out of a mare called Gaia. Nicely put together. 
I'm predominately interested in breeding an eventer/dressage. What do you think i would get put to amour g?


----------



## BigYellowHorse (24 April 2013)

Love him from what I've seen of him in videos! 
I plan on sticking his poster on my colts stable wall as good role model and something to aspire to ;-)


----------



## eventrider23 (24 April 2013)

Aregona - i love love love him and as a dressage sire wouldn't think twice but I wouldn't use him as an event sire unless she were TB or similar


----------



## Spiderman (24 April 2013)

He is indeed being used on event mares often with a view to improve the paces without risking losing the jump.


----------



## bilboduke (25 April 2013)

Definitely think he is the best coloured stallion in the country at the moment! My opinion anyway! Wanted to see him at hartpury  this year but had to leave early, gutted.


----------



## htobago (28 April 2013)

joeanne said:



			Exceptional taste you have Mrs!
1)Amour G
2)Legrande
3) H Tobago

I also very very much like Avanti Amourous Archie!
I also who had Tam? I really did like that young horse.
		
Click to expand...

You have great taste yourself! I love all of these! 

Tam was bred/owned by eventrider23 - lovely boy, such a sad loss.

Saw Amour G at SSGB and thought he looked super - and definitely more substantial than in his photos, as I think someone else has already noted.


----------

